# Mein Goldi kriegt den Mund nicht mehr zu...



## muh.gp (12. Aug. 2012)

Hallo, an diesem schönen Sonntagabend!

Tja, da ist er mal wieder der Teichanfänger.... heute mit einem akuten Problem und vielen Fragezeichen.

Mir ist heute Nachmittag einer meiner Goldfische aufgefallen, da er mit weit aufgerissenem (geöffnetem) Maul durch den Teich zog. Auch nach ein paar Stunden hat sich daran nichts geändert. Ich also los zum PC und gegoogelt... Viel Material gibt es nicht, zufriedenstellende Antworten noch weniger (auch hier im Forum - außer ich habe nicht richtig gesucht....).

Ich habe das gepeinigte Tier schon rausgeholt und vorsichtig "untersucht"... An den Kiemen sind keine Entzündungen erkennbar, im Rachen/Schlund steckt auch nichts fest. Wenn ich mit dem Finger das Maul von unten sehr vorsichtig schließe, dann ist das Maul zu, aber leider nicht von Dauer.... Der Fisch kommt nicht zum Fressen (vielleicht schämt er sich ja), schwimmt aber recht agil am Teichboden auf und ab.

Wer hat Erfahrung mit solchen "Maulsperren"? Ist das ein orthopädisches Problem oder kann es bakterielle Ursachen haben? Ist eine Isolation von Nöten oder einfach nur das berühmte "Abwarten und Tee trinken"? 

Danke für Eure Hilfe, hoffe, dass Ihr mir auch in diesem Fall mit fundierten Antworten helfen könnt.

Schönen Abend!
Holger


----------



## Lucy79 (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Goldi kriegt den Mund nicht mehr zu...*

Hi!

Evtl. hatte er was drinstecken und sich damit das Maul ,,überdehnt" dann sollte das aber wieder weggehen in ein paar Tagen... oder es steckt was anderes dahinter wie ein Tumor oder so....


----------



## blackbird (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Goldi kriegt den Mund nicht mehr zu...*

Hi Holger, 

ich tippe auf das hier: 

http://www.jameros.de/fischkrankheiten.htm#Neonkrankheit

Reine Vermutung, weil auf die Ferne sind Diagnosen meist schwierig. 
Vielleicht hilft es Dir ja weiter. 

Viele Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## muh.gp (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Goldi kriegt den Mund nicht mehr zu...*

Erstmal Danke für die ersten Hinweise.

Leider kriege ich den Link nicht auf und die HP der Adresse auch nicht....

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## blackbird (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Goldi kriegt den Mund nicht mehr zu...*

Hi Holger, 

falls der Link bei Dir nicht geht, solltest Du es hier rauskopieren können


```
http://www.jameros.de/fischkrankheiten.htm#Neonkrankheit
```

Grüße, Tim


----------



## muh.gp (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Goldi kriegt den Mund nicht mehr zu...*

Hallo,

ein kleiner Zwischenbericht vom Patienten.

Nachdem sich der Zustand nach zwei Tagen nicht verändert hat und ich mich nach ausführlicher Recherche im Netz als Kieferorthopäde versucht habe, wurde der Fisch im oberen Becken separiert. Hintergrund war vor allem, ihm ungestörte Fressversuche zu ermöglichen. Allerdings hielt der Gute mal gar nichts von seiner Quarantänestation und rutschte über den Wasserfall wieder zu den anderen. Zwei Mal habe ich dieses Schauspiel beobachtet und ihn dann im Hauptteich belassen.
Dort tummelt er sich jetzt wieder bei den anderen und beim heutigen Frühstück hat er sogar ein paar Flocken erwischt! Es scheint, als habe er sich mit seinem Handicap arangiert. Bin auf die weitere Entwicklung sehr gespannt!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Moonlight (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Goldi kriegt den Mund nicht mehr zu...*

Hey holger, es gibt auch fische die sich den "kiefer" ausgerenkt haben. ich hab das mal bei einem koi gesehen. da hilft nur der doc. es sei denn du weißt wie man ihn wieder einrenkt. ich weiß es leider nicht. bleibt es jedoch unbehandelt wird der fisch über kurz oder lang verhungern. er kann die nahrung nicht richtig aufnehmen und nicht "kauen".eine erkrankung schließe ich persönlich komplett aus.


----------



## muh.gp (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Goldi kriegt den Mund nicht mehr zu...*

Hallo,
frohe Kunde!!! Da kommt man nach zwei Wochen Urlaub nach Hause und das Tierchen ist wieder kräftig am Mund öffnen, Mund schließen, Mund öffnen....
Schön!
Grüße,
Holger


----------

